# Nremt-p



## Izaya64 (Jan 11, 2013)

I took my NR for my medic 2 weeks ago failing miserably I got down on myself for doing so badly and heard from an instructor to try a guy he's heard of class his name is Jon Puryear , well I completed his class today and WOW! The guy has changed my outlook on everything and taught me more in 16 hrs then what I learned throughout medic school.
He will change your whole attitude and outlook on the NR and  everything about the body, ems and more..
Thanks Mr. Puryear I owe it to you that I will pass my NR on the 24th of January.


----------



## m0nster986 (Jan 11, 2013)

What are your intentions with this thread?

I feel like I'm reading a script from an infomercial... But congrats to you on passing registry!


----------



## Izaya64 (Jan 11, 2013)

I wanted to let anybody who has struggled with NR to keep on going and that Jon Puryears class is great in helping with that.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 11, 2013)

If I buy now will you cut it to only 2 easy payments?  Or do I have to promise to recommend it to a friend?


----------



## alabamatriathlete (Jan 12, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> If I buy now will you cut it to only 2 easy payments?  Or do I have to promise to recommend it to a friend?



:rofl:


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jon Puryear's classes are awesome!!!


----------



## sweetpete (Feb 28, 2014)

I've heard very good things about that guy's course. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 28, 2014)

Well I still failed the NR the 2nd time. That's due to me waiting so long to take it. Back to studying and reading my medic book


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 28, 2014)

Will Puryear give you a refund?...


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 28, 2014)

He doesn't guarantee passing. I took his class to refresh my memory since its been awhile since I was in school.


----------

